# thorat and smoke chamber building



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

is there any good websites that will teach you have to build these correctly?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This one will give you the dimensions you need, but the skill is in the doing:

http://www.vestalmfg.com/PDF/FireplaceThroatDampers.pdf


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

wow ,that made it to my favorites thanx ,


----------



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

tks man very good website


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

If you have never built one you should hook up with someone who has and help them for a day. IMHO it's not something you want to learn on a customers fireplace.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Or for a year. There are a lot of variables to the design of the stack, although the box is pretty standard.


----------



## BC Maryland (Mar 11, 2008)

*throat*

First you need to work with someone who has done a fireplace and watch. But if your going to tackle it alone check your building code or the UBC code and make sure your far enough away from the header the carpenter gives you. I remember times when I had to tear the header out and raise it to clear the way for the throat to be shaped properly. But its not rocket science. Remember that the throat should be smooth and un ubstructed and should meet the inside diameter of whatever flue lining you are using. The throat is also as wide as you fire box or slightly wider. Many ways of doing it. Sometimes you need to end up at two flue liners to begin your chimmney. I usually like to buld with 6" block between the framing but 4" is fine with the code. As a rule of thumb You should have 8-10" of solid masonry seperating that critical area around the wood header and leave a 2" airspace.


----------



## v-six (Apr 1, 2008)

try this site http://www.rumford.com/


----------

